# I Love my Wood Pile??



## Drive_1305 (Jul 3, 2006)

Im wondering if any of you guys are like me? I just love to see cut, split wood. I look at some of your wood piles and they look great to me-they just look wonderful. Every time I pass by my wood pile I just stop and look it over and go "ummm it looks good". Maybe Im sick in the head, but I think Im in love with my wood pile.

I don't cut a lot of wood just enough for campfires so I know its not much compared to some of your wood piles, but here's a couple of pics of mine(if I can post them). It only looks 2 stacks wide but its 3.

I think next fire I have I'll make it a big one so I'll burn it up faster. Then I'll get to cut and stack more!


----------



## v8titan (Jul 3, 2006)

Wait until you get to the point where your wood pile starts to become suplemental to your heating bill in the winter $$$$$. You will really fall in love with it then.

Tom


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 3, 2006)

One of the things that I enjoy in addition to looking at the woodpile is the different "aromas" that you can smell from it. When I'm splitting wood, I'll sometimes put a split piece up to my face and "breathe deeply"! My neighbors think I'm nuts, but they don't burn wood; you HAVE to be a woodburner to UNDERSTAND some of these things, eh?


----------



## buckwheat (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody ever brags about how much oil they burned last winter.


----------



## buckwheat (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a very interesting table. First, yes I do think prices will top $3.00/gallon. Next, I interpret the table to say that anything less than $401/cord is money in the bank.

Since I still use oil as a back up, I receive an estimate at the beginning of the year on projected usage for the upcoming season. I usually start with that figure, subtract all but what I figure I'll actually buy (usually 5% of the estimated total), and start there with whatever expenses I incur with obtaining wood. I've never paid for wood, I have already covered the overhead in past years (truck, saws, splitter), and my "labor" is free as long as I enjoy it, although I haven't gone so far as to post a pic of my woodpile yet! So it usually amounts to a tank or two of gas for the old truck, a few gallons of bar oil, and maybe a few loops of chain. So my "savings" are rather substantial, and clearly gives me bragging rights over my neighbor who wears a lot of sweaters in the winter.

That table also presents a good marketing tool for someone selling firewood. As long as you can keep the price below $401 a cord, you can show your customers how much they are saving by purchasing from you.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 3, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Do you think fuel oil will be $3 per gallon this winter?
> 
> http://www.staywarmnh.org/fuelprices.htm




Absolutley, prepaid oil contracts in this area are at $2.75 a gallon with an extra $.20 a gallon tacked on if you want "downward protection".(cuz the price might go down,ha) Cash price is $2.50 right now at the height of summer. Glad I bought an outdoor wood boiler this spring.


To stay on topic, I don't have any wierd attractions to firewood piles.


----------



## Gark (Jul 8, 2006)

Love my woodpiles? No, but appreciate the 'potential energy' for heat and get satisfaction (almost pride) from the work that builds the piles? For sure. Looking foreward to a few winter Sunday afternoon naps in the Lazy-boy chair about 10 feet from the woodstove? Yes indeed. zzzzzz.


----------



## mga (Jul 8, 2006)

relating to the pieces of wood as you toss them into the fire....you know each tree you fell, cut up, split and stacked.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 8, 2006)

v8titan said:


> Wait until you get to the point where your wood pile starts to become suplemental to your heating bill in the winter $$$$$. You will really fall in love with it then.
> 
> Tom





Supplemental? How about, sole source of heat? It's not just love, it's survival.


----------



## 314epw (Jul 8, 2006)

*wood pile*

*I too have to admit I enjoy cutting it,splitting it,and my Lady stacks it.For her it has to be just right.*Today I split up a bunch of cherry and enjoyed the aroma,called over Nanc and she enjoyed it too! My goal is the have plenty of wood just in case this bird flu comes.I won't have to worry about a propane delivery!Fact just got filled up, used 250 gal. in two winters.My wood pile is 145 feet long,5 feet high,two stacks 32 inches deep.About 14 cord.I have room for about 10 more pickup loads.I'll get them this week.Take a look at my pride and joy!
Ed


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand! I walk around my wood stacks at night after everyone else has gone to sleep, knocking here and there, making sure its warm and dry, sometimes having a cigy since the wife won't know about it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 314epw (Jul 8, 2006)

*wood pile*

forgot big picture!


----------



## pyro_forester (Jul 8, 2006)

That's pretty impressive! Is that your version of a stump fence?  







Taylor


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 8, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> sometimes having a cigy since the wife won't know about it:hmm3grin2orange:




If she's a non-smoker, she knows.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 8, 2006)

Not if she's asleep


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 9, 2006)

She'll smell it on you and your clothes, dude! It will be there when she wakes up!

Unless she smoked long enough herself that she wrecked her sense of smell.


----------



## v8titan (Jul 9, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Supplemental? How about, sole source of heat? It's not just love, it's survival.



Sometimes I forget that there are full time wood heat folks out there. For me, I cut my heating bill in half using my wood stove. It amounts to quite a few $$$ since I am heating about 3000 sq. ft.

Tom


----------



## Drive_1305 (Jun 23, 2007)

*More Wood !!!!!*

I've been cutting and splitting some more wood this year. I figure I got at least 8 ricks. Too bad I don't heat with wood. I've sold a little as Campfire Wood and some friends say they want to buy some. I need to get to burning it. There's more I can get from a dozer pile near me. I don't need it, but I just got to get it!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 24, 2007)

*Wood Pile ????*

Whew. This is a dirty secret: we LOVE our wood piles. We lurk around them at any hour, thumping, viewing behind walls, touching, you name it, we do it.
This could be subject to prosecution, or at least psychiatric help .
Gee, I'll even stand back while stacking to sneak a peak at the newly formed pile in the woodshed. HELP   !! 
Damn--drive in, park, look, and look some more.
Just wait 'til you don't use ANY heating fuel, joining the oh so self-righteous among us who heat with all wood 24/7: then it gets real serious. The butts are now in a pile waiting for stacking into those lovely lovely orderly stacks. :jawdrop: 
Now we can break into song: 
"....I'm a lumberjack, and I'm OK......" :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jun 24, 2007)

*Relief!!!!!*

I thought I was the only one to do this!!!! Sometimes my wife catches me staring @ the pile for a few minutes at a time and yells to me that I'm nuts....she just doesn't get it.....till winter when she's toasty warm by the fire.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 24, 2007)

*My favorite*

Looking at the pile gives me a great feeling of accomplisment. It's good exercise and I really look forward to the aroma of a good hardwood fire.

I'm working on a pile now - white and red oak, ash and cherry. My favorite for aroma when splitting is white oak. Since they age bourbon in it, the fragrance reminds me of the glass I'll be sipping after I'm done splitting for the day - and vice-versa.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 24, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> Whew. This is a dirty secret: we LOVE our wood piles. We lurk around them at any hour, thumping, viewing behind walls, touching, you name it, we do it.
> This could be subject to prosecution, or at least psychiatric help .
> Gee, I'll even stand back while stacking to sneak a peak at the newly formed pile in the woodshed. HELP   !!
> Damn--drive in, park, look, and look some more.
> ...




Ah yes, those quiet moments in the evening by the pile, pick up a chunk, sniff, feel. Check the saw out, fondle the ...saw, yah! that's it the saw.

They ain't nuttin wrong with me officer.

Harry K


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 24, 2007)

*An Inconvenient Truth*

Admit it you fools, it's...it's...it's

WOOD PILE ADDICTION

a.k.a. "The Piles" :taped: to those of us with very advanced degrees:censored: .

No 12 Step for it. Just continue to split, pile, stack, lurk,........


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll give you guys something to drool over, this pic is about a month old and the pile has doubled as of today, roughly 60 cords


----------



## rreidnauer (Jun 24, 2007)

*You guys are sick! Sick I tell ya. Really messed up in the heads.*

can I come over and help stack wood too


----------



## Wismer (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice looking pile, Mr. Firewood
Guys, I love my firewood pile. I have essentially made something out of nothing. Can't wait to start burning it this winter. I have oak - red and white, hard and soft maple, cherry, black walnut, lots of ash and etc.

I too often catch myself caught in a trance looking, touching and smelling the woodpile. Picking up that piece that just isn't straight or straightening up the stack thats leaning.


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 24, 2007)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*



Wismer said:


> I too often catch myself caught in a trance looking, touching and smelling the woodpile. Picking up that piece that just isn't straight or straightening up the stack thats leaning.



OOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOO :censored: 
Help Us.........Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzze. We are damned. 
Yes , it is an illness.


----------



## Wismer (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is my woodpile...

At that point maybe 2 cords, but I have since expanded it 3-4 cords split, and probably 2 or more cords waiting to be split.

I love the smell of red oak. Most of my wood is red oak and white ash.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 24, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> OOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOO :censored:
> Help Us.........Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzze. We are damned.
> Yes , it is an illness.



You all know that a good stick of hardwood has a wonderful "clink" to it when thrown on the pile. I once saw a video of a guy playing his woodpile like a xylophone. By cutting different lengths he was able to tune it. Has anyone else seen this? Can't remember the name of the tune but it could have been "In the Stihl of The Night".


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 24, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Here is my woodpile...
> 
> At that point maybe 2 cords, but I have since expanded it 3-4 cords split, and probably 2 or more cords waiting to be split.
> 
> I love the smell of red oak. Most of my wood is red oak and white ash.



Nice pile Wismer! Are you using a mall or hydraulic splitter? I don't cut enough to justify the hydraulic splitter any more, just enough to heat the workshop and have a few campfires. There's nothing like driving an 8lb. mall through a log to relieve stress. Good way to lose weight too!


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 24, 2007)

*Next Thread: Men Who Sniff Their Wood Smoke*

:chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 24, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHA, now you're talking! Instead of wine tastings, have smoke sniffings!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 25, 2007)

*Mine...*

Views around my barn, I need to get some more pallets and stack that pile. I'm kinda proud of my firewood too, all hand split with 8lb maul, no hydraulics. Oak, Hickory, Cherry, Black Locust and little Ash.


----------



## colverpa (Jun 25, 2007)

i dont care if its 90 degrees out side if i split wood i want to start burning it ...now


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 25, 2007)

*Why*

Why is it that you people (a.k.a. Y.P.)  living in warmer climes like KY. have the bestest wood : oak, hickory,..... ? It is not fair.:deadhorse: 
Besides, you Pile people are sick.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Industry (Jun 25, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> Why is it that you people (a.k.a. Y.P.)  living in warmer climes like KY. have the bestest wood : oak, hickory,..... ? It is not fair.:deadhorse:
> Besides, you Pile people are sick.:hmm3grin2orange:



All kinds of oak up here. I just got over 4 cords of red oak for free. oh crap, i do have to split it though. I'm gonna need more beer.


----------



## thenorth (Jun 25, 2007)

we have a nice bit of wood done as well as you guys.
http://thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/may-07.htm


----------



## Wismer (Jun 25, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Nice pile Wismer! Are you using a mall or hydraulic splitter? I don't cut enough to justify the hydraulic splitter any more, just enough to heat the workshop and have a few campfires. There's nothing like driving an 8lb. mall through a log to relieve stress. Good way to lose weight too!



Thanks buzz, Nope, that pile is 90% hand split with wedges and a 6lb maul. I had a splitter for a day from a job i did, the client rented a splitter for me to split up the tree I took down. I like using the maul especially on the oak and ash.. real nice splitting. We are putting on addition with two fireplaces, and a wood burning furnace to heat the house, so I've been getting a headstart on that.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 25, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Thanks buzz, Nope, that pile is 90% hand split with wedges and a 6lb maul. I had a splitter for a day from a job i did, the client rented a splitter for me to split up the tree I took down. I like using the maul especially on the oak and ash.. real nice splitting. We are putting on addition with two fireplaces, and a wood burning furnace to heat the house, so I've been getting a headstart on that.



Wonder how many carbon credits you get for splitting with a maul?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 25, 2007)

Gents great looking stacks of wood!! $0 dollars spent in the last two winters for fuel oil...do I love my OWB!!!!
I need one of those wife's that will stack the wood for me...I'm just too darn lazy after I've cut/split/and gathered it to stack it.


----------



## stihlwoodcutter (Jun 25, 2007)

*Heres my pile*

just a few cords!


----------



## goof008 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got back from my pile...added a little cherry and oak to it. I have about 6 different wood piles, so wherever I go in my yard I can see one.
Haywood, that's pretty impressive all by hand. I'm, doing all my by hand too, but I don't have half of what you have, maybe not even a third. 
I was about to rent a splitter as I have about 90 rounds to split up and just wanted to get it done, but I haven't done it...maybe when I get another few ash trees in I'll break down and rent one for the night to get it all split and stacked.
I was kinda bummed out, the oak along the side of garage stopped smelling. I know that's good because it's drying, but I liked the smell when I walked by.


----------



## Moddoo (Jun 26, 2007)

This thread is awesome.

People keep telling me, "I think you have enough wood"
I still go for more whenever I can.

Thanks for the sig Harry!


----------



## Wismer (Jun 26, 2007)

Any of you boys still cuttin? I'm doing some, but its not so fun when its 90 out...



Craig


----------



## straight6jeff (Jun 27, 2007)

Just getting my wood pile started. We just bought our first house, and it being all electric, the new Dutchwest wood stove will be integral to the heating bill reduction. We lucked into a guy locally who wants thirteen red oaks cleared. Most of them are about 3' at the base. He also has about three cords already cut, most split, that has been aged for about a year and a half. His wife won't let him burn in the house anymore. Bummer!

All the wood is being cut with a Husky 61 (1983 vintage), a 30 year old ServiStar maul, a 25 year old Oregon cone, and a 20# sledge. Yup, my wife knows and joins me in felling, hauling, cutting and sniffing the wood!


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 27, 2007)

*Cutting today.*

My son and I cut two loads for him to sell and one load for me to heat with.. He is sixteen. He and a buddy can make decent money cutting wood to sell. Plus we are cleaning up the tops left from the logging. I am probably cutting 08-09 wood now. But just in case I run short I will have some fairly dry wood stacked to use.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 27, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Any of you boys still cuttin? I'm doing some, but its not so fun when its 90 out...
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



I am I have cut close to 10 cords in the last 2 weeks. If fact i have almost 2 cords on the trailer to split right now. I have a couple tree removal jobs coming up so I have to stop the firewood cutting for a couple weeks.

Scott


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Holy Cow!!!*

Some of you have LOST it!! LOL!!! Just kidding, I dont mund cutting when its warm out, cause there is less bulky clothes to wear, but splittin and stackin. . .no way!!! I remember the first time TTR and I thought we would stack a cord of wood. . . .didint look bacd til we started and then it seemed like we had been out there forever when we got it stacked all the way. . . i think i took like a 3 hour nap after that!! You guys are AWESOME for bein able to do that. . . .also, we use a splitter :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Any of you boys still cuttin? I'm doing some, but its not so fun when its 90 out...
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



I'm working at. Just finishing up my last load this morning then off to the woodpatch tomorrow to pick up the last 40 ft of the tree I have been working on.

I really don't need to be making any but my bod needs the excercise.

I have a splitter but only use it for the tough stuff (knots, crotches, cross grain). Almost all that you see was done wedges/sledge/maul. I'm retired so I have plenty of time to fill.







My next season's supply is already in the shed (3 cord) peeking over the top of the pile and in ricks under the maple to the left (about 8 cord there). 






Adding to the pile. That has expanded by another 3 cord, had to add to the 'rack' holding up the left end of the new stuff. Used unsplit blocks. Don't have my digital set up yet (computer challenged for sure!)

Harry K


----------



## boilerhouse47 (Jun 27, 2007)

*wood pile*

Just a shot of this years wood pile. New at thia picture attaching bussiness, hope it works


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 27, 2007)

*It's Therapy, Man*

Finding, cutting & splitting wood is therapy for all the other BS you have to go through in life. All my inlaws/friends think I'm nuts...who cares?? 
It's what works out the kinks.

mark


----------



## Jimfound (Jun 27, 2007)

ahahah...Turnkey...you're the man! Retired my a$$...looks like you are working hard!

Boilerhouse...is that red stuff I see cherry? Nice for special occasions....

You guys are givin me an inferiority complex over here.

and oh yeah....Hello...my name is Jimfound. And I love my woodpile


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 27, 2007)

*Oh My : "My Name is Woody, and I Love My Woodpile"*



Jimfound said:


> and oh yeah....*Hello...my name is Jimfound. And I love my woodpile *



This is dead-on 12 Step stuff going on here: :bang: 
"My name is ____ and I love my woodpile" 
My god, what's next ?? Touching, fondling, sniffing, lurking, night visits, sneak peaks, time without cease. Does it never end ?:rockn: :rockn: 

No laughing matter:taped: :taped:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 28, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> This is dead-on 12 Step stuff going on here: :bang:
> "My name is ____ and I love my woodpile"
> My god, what's next ?? Touching, fondling, sniffing, lurking, night visits, sneak peaks, time without cease. Does it never end ?:rockn: :rockn:
> 
> No laughing matter:taped: :taped:



Well, you gotta understand. One can only obsess about saws so long. Obsessing about the woodpile is ancilliary to that. 

Harry K


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 28, 2007)

Not only is it ancillary, but it is also in addition to or subordinate to the saw addiction (I had to look up ancillary )

Ian


----------



## straight6jeff (Jun 28, 2007)

*This Morning 0430*

Neighbor: Mornin'...whatcha doing?
Me: Splittin' some wood
Me: Whatcha Doing?
Neighbor: Walking the mobile fertilizer (at which time the mobile fertilizer takes a squeege that sounds like a waterfall).
Neighbor: first tiem I have seen anyone split wood at 0430.
Me: I think you will be saying "first time I have seen...." a lot when I do things.
Neighbor: Looks like a good workout?
Me: yup. Good cardio for sure.
Neighbor: The red oak really smells good. Can I grab a piece for my garage, the cat box stinks.
Me: Sure, when that piece dries out just swap it for a green piece.
Neighbor: Thanks, See ya

Yup, another morning splitting and smelling the wood. Great way to wake up!


----------



## jags (Jun 28, 2007)

"My god, what's next ?? Touching, fondling, sniffing, lurking, night visits, sneak peaks, time without cease. Does it never end ? "

You forgot "sitting on an unsplit stump with a beer and watching it dry"


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 28, 2007)

jags said:


> "My god, what's next ?? Touching, fondling, sniffing, lurking, night visits, sneak peaks, time without cease. Does it never end ? "
> 
> You forgot "sitting on an unsplit stump with a beer and watching it dry"



Didn't fortget it, I just don't mention it for fear of someone coming by and helping drink my beer. It's MINE, MINE, ALL MINE!

Harry K


----------



## boilerhouse47 (Jun 29, 2007)

*cherry*

Jim Found, yes the red looking wood is cherry, my camera is not the best and the colors aren't true. Most of my wood is maple, oak, cherry and a little bit of ash. Like most of you my, friends and family cant understand why I like to cut and process my own wood. They are allways asking for wood for there campfires, but I cann't seem to get them to help when I'm cutting and splitting!!!! Thats OK though, because it just means I get to go cut some more! Me and my dog spending time in the woods is relaxing.
Carl
Oh Yea, that dump in the background is the neighbors, wish somebody that likes to cut wood and could clean the place up would move in. Just thinking about them now burns me. Think I'll go start my saw and wake them up


----------



## luvthetrobag (Jun 29, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> One of the things that I enjoy in addition to looking at the woodpile is the different "aromas" that you can smell from it. When I'm splitting wood, I'll sometimes put a split piece up to my face and "breathe deeply"! My neighbors think I'm nuts, but they don't burn wood; you HAVE to be a woodburner to UNDERSTAND some of these things, eh?


I do that all the time with black cherry. What a scent! Sassafras is good to. Are you into barbecue. If so i hope you use wood and not gas or charcoal. Theres nothing like a steak grilled over shagbark or chicken over blackcherry.


----------



## jrclen (Jun 30, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Any of you boys still cuttin? I'm doing some, but its not so fun when its 90 out...Craig



Sure. I did 2 loads this week before the temps went down. Cut split and stacked in the shed. I'm about half done for this year. No worse cutting wood than making hay in the heat. Both make the beer taste better too.


----------



## Wismer (Jun 30, 2007)

I brought in a full tandem load of beech/ash/red oak firewood

and I have another tandem load of beech sawlogs to bring home

Love the smell of that red oak, right after its split, and the color is amazing too.


----------



## Wismer (Jul 1, 2007)

An update:

6 cords cut and split and stacked

and probably at least another cord or two to cut and split still.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 1, 2007)

So, it's OK to admit that I sniff my firewood? When the woodshed is half full, I'll sit in there and have a beer. 

Some of these piles are quite impressive!

As far as personal use goes, how far ahead are some of you guys with your wood cutting? I've got this years and next years all split and stacked. (I burn 4 to 5 cords a year). Today I was working on the wood for the 2009-2010 season. I'm a little bit ahead of where I normally am due to a couple of good scores of free wood. I always have the coming winters' wood done well before this, and I would normally be working on the following years about now. I always like to stay ahead.

On the other side of the coin, you'd be surprised at the amount of people who come in the store towards the fall to get their saw going cause it's getting cold and they have to START cutting. Last year during the winter we had a couple come in with a saw that wasn't oiling. I was starting to fill out the repair tag when they said they had about 8 pieces left to get them through the night. Told 'em to go grab a cup of coffee while I put in a new oil drive gear. 

About 10 years ago I called up a buddy of mine to say hello. His wife answered the phone and said "he's out trying to find some wood" It was the middle of winter and there was more than a foot of snow on the ground. I Already had my wood in for the night, but I flipped on the light in my woodshed and went out and got another arm load anyway.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, I never did understand the people who wait unil they are about out, or out altogether before doing something about it.

My regular customer who always takes two cords is on the edge of freezing this winter. He has always been slow to pay but this year he is way behind. He stopped last week to drop off $60 on account but that still leaves him $65. I have been planning to cut him off anyhow as my source of wood is about worked out and I have nothing on the string for he future yet.

Harry K


----------



## spike60 (Jul 2, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, I never did understand the people who wait unil they are about out, or out altogether before doing something about it.
> 
> My regular customer who always takes two cords is on the edge of freezing this winter. He has always been slow to pay but this year he is way behind. He stopped last week to drop off $60 on account but that still leaves him $65. I have been planning to cut him off anyhow as my source of wood is about worked out and I have nothing on the string for he future yet.
> 
> Harry K



Nearly all of my customers that sell wood tell similar stories about people who run out. Calling during snow storms, 10:00 at night, on Christmas day. It's amazing.


----------



## logbutcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*Stop Whining*

Hey, this thread is about having Piles Addiction :censored: , not about your oh-so-dumb customers :jawdrop: . It's those damned *homeowners* again.
C'mon, where the H would you fools be without those O.S.D. people ??? Bless capitalism: you eat your young then whine that they give you heartburn. Love it.  
And now we have a new addiction/compulsion: getting the wood in 10 years out. Hubris beware.


----------



## goof008 (Jul 2, 2007)

I plan to still cut some more ash trees, but I have enough rounds to split to give me and my maul a workout for about another month! I don't think I have a chainsaw addiction, I have a wood cutting addiction, I just need a few chainsaws to feed my addiction. And the splitting is just a means of anger management. A couple of cold beers and splitting open some nice red oak and your troubles seem smaller.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 2, 2007)

I've stopped cutting until I get what I have piled up stacked. I had to rearrange the old stuff so I didn't block it in. I've got that done and about 1/4 of the new stuff stacked. I don't like stacking nearly so much as cutting, but..... do one and you have to do the other too I suppose.

Ian


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jul 2, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Nearly all of my customers that sell wood tell similar stories about people who run out. Calling during snow storms, 10:00 at night, on Christmas day. It's amazing.



I delivered wood on Christmas day last winter, 5 loads to be exact.... although it was $100 a load extra people paid it... lord knows for the last 5 years I was never home on Christmas cause it always snowed and I had to be out plowing.... no snow this year.


----------



## max2cam (Jul 3, 2007)

*The Kid*

The kid always asks me: "How come you have so much wood?"

I reply: "Kid, you can't have TOO much wood."


----------



## cruzer (Jul 3, 2007)

I love seeing my stack of wood piled up...it's even better that it has been all FREE!!! 

I just bought my house in Feb and even before I bought it I had a pickup truck load of rounds ready to dump off in the yard...thats actualy the first thing i did after buying the house

Need to get what i have cut/split/stacked before i drag any more home.

Stew


----------



## sredlin (Jul 3, 2007)

wood pile for customers--my winter supply is out back---this one is mixed green ash, hackberry, american elm, red elm, cottonwood, mulberry, black walnut, spruce, silver maple and sugar maple---$85 to fill a full sized pickup box


----------



## Dan Dill (Jul 5, 2007)

small and growing.


maple
tanoak
madrone
live oak
alder
myrtle
black oak
chinquapin


----------



## Dan Dill (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## wobdee (Jul 5, 2007)

And I thought I was the only one that was nuts about wood piles! 
I have 7 cords ready to burn for the next 2 seasons, and told the wife I was done scrounging for the year. She said "yeah right!" Now I'm getting the itch for more wood, since my new wood hauling trailer is almost built. Guess she was right but hey, I have to try the new trailer it out don't I?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 6, 2007)

Temps been running in the 90s all week (and will continue), I don't need more wood but I love being out there so I am going out every few days just to clear brush. Finished one area yesterday with a huge brush pile (about 15ft diameter and 8 ft high. Just gotta be doing something. At least it will allow me to fall a couple trees out into his grain field after harvest. Will add to my stash (around 30 cord now) then.

Harry K


----------



## gtor72 (Jul 7, 2007)

i have been busy myself. i had these 8 huge rounds i wanted to split by hand just to see if i could still do it (43yrs old)
i got them done! here are a couple pics....


----------



## Jimfound (Jul 8, 2007)

gtor72 said:


> i have been busy myself. i had these 8 huge rounds i wanted to split by hand just to see if i could still do it (43yrs old)
> i got them done! here are a couple pics....



Is it just me or do those dogs look like black bears.

Thats a big a$$ tree.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 8, 2007)

This is an interesting thread, I've been enjoying it. Anybody ever seen this method below? You start in the middle laying down a spiral layer, and keep spiraling up and out.


----------



## wobdee (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like a Holz Hausen. I built a couple last year, but in the middle I stacked splits up and down, and then the outside was stacked horizontal. It's supposed to aid in drying by causing a chimney effect. It dried well but I don't think it dried any better than straight rows. This year I went back to straight rows.


----------



## Dan Dill (Jul 8, 2007)

I like that stack. I could use it in the field. We have to stack irregular so it is tough for resistent against cattle attacks!


----------



## woodshop (Jul 9, 2007)

wobdee said:


> Looks like a Holz Hausen. I built a couple last year, but in the middle I stacked splits up and down, and then the outside was stacked horizontal. It's supposed to aid in drying by causing a chimney effect. It dried well but I don't think it dried any better than straight rows. This year I went back to straight rows.



Well that makes sense then, because I was told this way of stacking had German origins. I didn't know if that was true or not, but now you are the second person that had sortof confirmed that for me.


----------



## logbutcher (Jul 9, 2007)

*OK, I Give Up*

I hoped that this thread would die.....then the Holz Hausen crowd invades.
That is not a "wood pile"; it is a Holz Hausen :rockn: . You have to WALK AROUND it to leer and drool. No German jokes please. 
So, I give up looking at the butt pile of bucked up wood cut and piled last winter. Now I'll have to start the process of spliting and stacking months early in order to reach the goal of DA PILES.  . Months early. 
It is an addiction that must be fulfilled.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 9, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> I hoped that this thread would die.....then the Holz Hausen crowd invades.



great threads are like great Marines... they never die, they just go to hell and regroup


----------



## Wismer (Jul 9, 2007)

Woodshop, if that gas beside your stack was used appropriately, you have a dandy of a marshmellow roast there. Just light the whole thing



On a serious note, I split some red cedar (juniper) for kindling yesterday, best thing you ever smelt...



Craig


----------



## woodshop (Jul 10, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Woodshop, if that gas beside your stack was used appropriately, you have a dandy of a marshmellow roast there. Just light the whole thing
> 
> On a serious note, I split some red cedar (juniper) for kindling yesterday, best thing you ever smelt...
> 
> Craig



...nothing better than working redcedar in the basement shop and having that cedar closet smell throughout house. Nobody complains.


----------



## jkulpiii (Jul 10, 2007)

*my pile o'wood*

I'm new to the site and enjoyed see'in a few other cool wood piles. I have a 6' by 4' long fireplace so i need the long logs on the right. hope someone enjoys the photo as much as i enjoyed the other photos. cheers.

and yes, i'm 29 and did split it all by hand. i just have so much fun doin it!!!


----------



## Ductape (Jul 10, 2007)

jkulpiii said:


> I'm new to the site and enjoyed see'in a few other cool wood piles. I have a 6' by 4' long fireplace so i need the long logs on the right. hope someone enjoys the photo as much as i enjoyed the other photos. cheers.
> 
> and yes, i'm 29 and did split it all by hand. i just have so much fun doin it!!!




You, my friend, need a woodsplitter !!


----------



## Dan Dill (Jul 10, 2007)

Ductape said:


> You, my friend, need a woodsplitter !!



My Dad [64] and myself [36] split all of ours by hand also.


----------



## Wismer (Jul 11, 2007)

Woodsplitters are over rated. Most of the stuff i split is between 8-20 inch, Mostly red oak and ash, (straight grains) I can move through that just as fast, if not faster with a maul or wedge than a splitter could. Splitters definatly have a purpose for tangly, knotted stuff and huge pieces, but I like the speed, the excerisize and then moral satisfaction doing it by hand provides. Although I am 17....


----------



## Jimfound (Jul 11, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Woodsplitters are over rated. Most of the stuff i split is between 8-20 inch, Mostly red oak and ash, (straight grains) I can move through that just as fast, if not faster with a maul or wedge than a splitter could. Splitters definatly have a purpose for tangly, knotted stuff and huge pieces, but I like the speed, the excerisize and then moral satisfaction doing it by hand provides. Although I am 17....



Whipper-snapper

Just joking. I'm almost old enough to be your dad (32) but I too love going out and bustin up the rounds...I find it pretty theraputic. Yoga? No thanks. Give me a cold beer, a 16 lb. monster-maul and a bunch of big red oak rounds and I am in my happy place. The 3 year old Elm rounds I have populating my yard?...screw it...you can have em. I'll need dynamite, not a splitter for those SOB's.


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 11, 2007)

Love my my woodpiles I've got piles of logs,blocks,split wood,even bad saw cants from my buddies mill,sell about 100 or so cord of hardwood a year,and save all the crap wood from the jobs that I used to bury in the woods to heat my house,shop and my hot water with in in my central boiler  my sole source of heat too!
I'd take some pics but I gotta go and  drink some beer and hang with the wood now


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

jkulpiii said:


> I'm new to the site and enjoyed see'in a few other cool wood piles. I have a 6' by 4' long fireplace so i need the long logs on the right. hope someone enjoys the photo as much as i enjoyed the other photos. cheers.
> 
> and yes, i'm 29 and did split it all by hand. i just have so much fun doin it!!!



Nice! I'd like to see a pic of the fireplace!

Wismer, you're echoing something I've believed for some time. By the time you include fuel, maintenance, and noise, I'd much rather use a maul and think it is faster in the long run. And there's nothing like bustin' up some wood to relieve stress from work. I'm heading out shortly to finish a stack. What I didn't like about using my splitter was bending over constantly. And when the going gets tough, I get out the chainsaw. 

FYI - I got into some sour cherry that was pretty tough to split until I realized the bark was holding it together. That stuff just wouldn't tear. 
A splitter would have helped but I just slotted the bark in several spots with the 361 and that did the trick.


----------



## wobdee (Jul 11, 2007)

Jimfound said:


> Whipper-snapper
> 
> Just joking. I'm almost old enough to be your dad (32) but I too love going out and bustin up the rounds...I find it pretty theraputic. Yoga? No thanks. Give me a cold beer, a 16 lb. monster-maul and a bunch of big red oak rounds and I am in my happy place. The 3 year old Elm rounds I have populating my yard?...screw it...you can have em. I'll need dynamite, not a splitter for those SOB's.




I used to be like you guys til I ripped one of my dics in my back. Thought I was invinsible. Be careful and don't over due it.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 11, 2007)

wobdee said:


> I used to be like you guys til I ripped one of my dics in my back.



The only thing more disturbing than the fact that you have a dic in your back is that you apparently have more than one. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Ian


----------



## Wismer (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for nothing Haywood, how the heck am I supposed to swing a maul when I can't stop laughing?




Jimfound - I have a bunch of elm rounds too that i have given up on... well not true actually i still have a wedge stuck in one of them that i have to get out... never leave a man behind

That elm is going for stumps to sit on around the fire now.


----------



## wobdee (Jul 13, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> The only thing more disturbing than the fact that you have a dic in your back is that you apparently have more than one. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ian



Whoops, Guess I should use the spell check. Glad I could give you a good laugh.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 13, 2007)

Just yanking yer chain...  I thought I'd killed the thread there for a day or so...  

Too bad about your back. I know 2 people that have had/are getting serious back surgery, one a month or so ago and one next week. The one last month was told that he had a 30% chance of improvement, 30% chance of getting worse and a 40% of no change. He is looking at a 6 month recovery and his wife had to quit her job to take care of him. They'll have to live on his long term disability insurance. He was losing the use of his left arm because of a pinched nerve in his neck so there was really no other recourse.

The fellow that is going under the knife next week was told that there was a possibility that if it didn't go well that he could end up in a wheelchair. Again, no recourse other than living out the rest of his life on narcotic pain killers and eventually he'd rupture what was bulging and he'd have to get the surgery anyway but under worse circumstances.  

Ian


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 14, 2007)

It's 2:00am and was out sitting on the deck having a few cool ones and enjoying the smell coming from my wood pile. It's 80% pine smells like those little tree air fresheners.But it's funny how you remember all those fire wood outings. Seeing some moose or elk and wild horses or maybe catching a glimpse of a mountain lion.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jul 14, 2007)

those are not large rounds, my splitting block is 5' across 4 year old dried red oak stump cut:hmm3grin2orange: my new workout regiment is to split a half rick a day (for myself) and today I scored 4 1 ton loads of honey locust:biggrinbounce2: and the guy hates the stuff, I told him if he loaded it I would take everything he had. monday I am going to go back and get 3 more loads all already cut to 16":hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## A100HVA (Jul 23, 2007)

*i love my woodpile*

when i'm not runnin' the processor doin' stovewood for resale this is how i do my own wood,there is enough effort in it so i won't sell it i just enjoy it myself during the winter months 





3 ATV Loads= 1-1 Ton Load




pull it off to buck it,or dump it if your in a hurry opcorn:


----------

